# BMQ easy style?



## Ontariomario1 (18 Jan 2012)

Recently, i was approved for Infantry status to begin training in a high school Co-Op program based at the Cambridge Armoury for the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada. This program, to the best of my knowledge is the BMQ, Phys-Ed, and Military Tactics training. However, it is only 4 days a week and every other weekend, and starts at 12, ending around 7-8 at night. How wildly different is this than the BMQ we all know and "love"? In addition, just how jacked does one have to be? I have really let myself go after i qualified for it by passing my Physical Test. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jan 2012)

Start working out again.  Now.


----------



## Fatalize (18 Jan 2012)

Sounds quite a bit different from BMQ as far as the schedule goes, usually 12-14 weeks (first 4 CB'd) the rest are 5 day weeks starting at 0500 going to 2300.

Not to mention that if you're going infantry you WILL want to be in good shape.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jan 2012)

Ontariomario1 said:
			
		

> Any help would be much appreciated.



I can't offer any advice about your PT situation but i will say this: There is a consequence to every decision.

Good luck.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jan 2012)

Fatalize said:
			
		

> Sounds quite a bit different from BMQ as far as the schedule goes, usually 12-14 weeks (first 4 CB'd) the rest are 5 day weeks starting at 0500 going to 2300.



That's Reg F BMQ.  A Res BMQ would be different.


----------



## Veiledal (18 Jan 2012)

You get to go home at night, that's about it. You're still gonna get yelled at, you will still have inspections and still have PT sessions.


----------



## Ontariomario1 (18 Jan 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Start working out again.  Now.


Sounds like a plan. I'm not worried about how hard its going to be. I'm worried ill get gut like this is some Tryout. Will they drop me for being outta shape or let me kill myself getting up to standards?


----------



## Ontariomario1 (18 Jan 2012)

Lil r said:
			
		

> You get to go home at night, that's about it. You're still gonna get yelled at, you will still have inspections and still have PT sessions.


wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jan 2012)

Ontariomario1 said:
			
		

> I'm worried ill get gut like this is some Tryout.



Its is a "tryout".

Yes, you will be booted if you fail to meet all standards. This isn't public school.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jan 2012)

Ontariomario1 said:
			
		

> Recently, i was approved for Infantry status to begin training in a high school Co-Op program based at the Cambridge Armoury for the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada. This program, to the best of my knowledge is the BMQ, Phys-Ed, and Military Tactics training. However, it is only 4 days a week and every other weekend, and starts at 12, ending around 7-8 at night. How wildly different is this than the BMQ we all know and "love"? In addition, just how jacked does one have to be? I have really let myself go after i qualified for it by passing my Physical Test. Any help would be much appreciated.



IMHO these BMQ's are junk......


----------



## Ontariomario1 (18 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes, you will be booted if you fail to meet all standards. This isn't public school.


Aww. Time to get out the ol' bowflex. I'm gunna go look for training ideas on the forum.


----------



## EngineerWannabe (11 Feb 2012)

Ontariomario1 said:
			
		

> Aww. Time to get out the ol' bowflex. I'm gunna go look for training ideas on the forum.


Screw the bowflex. Go for a run get your cardio back in shape and the rest will follow.


----------



## jmlane (11 Feb 2012)

Speaking from the perspective of someone who has a very good cardiovascular endurance (long distance running) but trouble building upper-body strength, doing sufficient push-ups, sit-ups, and whatever strength based PT is usually expected at BMQ will not necessarily follow. OP may wish to investigate a balanced work-out routine.


----------

